# more pictus problems



## speedstreetz (Oct 21, 2009)

hello, im new here and have read all the posts about pictus problems and what now but still dont know whats going on with mine. herse the rundown... sunday night i noticed white spots on my fish, raised the temp 1deg/hour to 84, then monday around noon i put in kordons 100% organic ich attack, tuesday morning I did my fish check and one of my picus was getting his fins eatin by my swordtail and breating really heavily. he was very pale and gills were RED. so i took him out and put him in a vase till that afternoon when I went to the petstore and got a 2-way breeder thing to put in my tank which i put him in. i gave him stress coat and put an alge biskit in with him wich he still hasnt touched. right now looking at him his wiskers are all curled and lifeless and look like their fraying, his fins are all shreded, his body is white and he has what looks like rotting flesh buy his top fin. hese still alive but panting really hard and hasnt eatin since sunday night. i had my water tested and everything they said was perfect... 6.5ph, 0 ammonio/nitrate/nitrites, temp is 84deg now and all my fish look like ich is gone. I did a 60% water change and only filled it up to about 4in from the top. I have 2 large airstones, and a penguin 200 filter running full blast with no carbon. my other pictus looks good and isnt panting any more but hese still not eating from what I can see. they used to go crazy. my tank has been set up for about 4 months now and the cats have been in there for 3. If anyone knows whatsup please... im open for anything I dont wanna loose them.:fish:
i attached the 2 best pics i have
thanks william


----------



## speedstreetz (Oct 21, 2009)

well I just lost the isolated pictus. his flesh looked all rotted away


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Probably because fish tend to decay when they die. In my planted tanks I don't even bother taking a dead fish out seeing it rarely happens and the plants will clean up the mess.


----------



## speedstreetz (Oct 21, 2009)

so now that one of my pictus is gone I guess I need to get another one? Ive read a lot that they should be kept on 2 or more... is it just pictus with other pictus or can i get like a raphael catfish instead and have the same effect as another pictus?

thanks
william


----------

